# Smoking Turkey?



## crewsk (Nov 8, 2004)

OK, I need all of you smoking aficionados to help me out!(Pretty please, I'm beggin' here!) My hubby came up with the brilliant :roll: idea for me to fix Thanksgiving dinner for his family. I want to smoke the turkey so it frees up oven space. My dad has a smoker & has agreed to let me use it. I have never smoked anything in my life. I can't remember what kind of smoker it is off the top of my head right now. Anyway, here's what I want to know...How long(as in hours per pound)would I smoke the bird, what kind of wood chips would be best(flavor, type, anything else you can think of), & what do you think about smoking a turkey in general? Thank you all for any advice & help! I really appriciate it!


----------



## Raine (Nov 8, 2004)

I would suggest you get the smoker and practice on a few before Thanksgiving. You don't want to run the risk of the family turkey not coming out right.  It normally takes a little while and practice to learn and get it down.

Fire control is key when bbqing/smoking.  Too much smoke and it will be bitter and black.

Here is how we do ours.

We use hickory and pecan wood, pieces about the size of your fist.   Cook it at about 240-250. We use the pop-up turkey timers in ours and it usually takes 4-5 hours fo rthe timer to pop.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks Raniee!


----------



## Lifter (Nov 8, 2004)

Crewsk, we'd all love to see this come out, but I'm intimidated by Rainee's prowess on the BBQ, and anything I add would be challengeable...

On the other hand, use her suggestion, and try brining one of your "test birds", to see if that doesn't do better for you!

Lifter


----------



## crewsk (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks Lifter. I plan on trying to do a bird this weekend if nothing changes. But here lately, I can't make plans without them changing at the last minute.


----------



## Raine (Nov 9, 2004)

Practice with chickens, they are a lot cheaper and take less time. You will still learn fire control.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks Raniee! Yuo must have read my mind this morning. I was getting ready to ask if it would be ok to practice with chickens!


----------



## Raine (Nov 9, 2004)

Or how about a SMOFRIED turkey?


----------



## crewsk (Nov 9, 2004)

What is a SMOFRIED turkey?


----------



## Raine (Nov 9, 2004)

You smoke it a little, then fry it.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 9, 2004)

Cool, never thought of that!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 9, 2004)

I've smoked many a turkey, but not in a true smoker.  I use my Webber Kettle Barbecue.  Brined or unbrined, the choice is yours.  The method I use makes an extremely moist and tender bird.  Here's how I do it.

Gather together sticks or chunks of hardwood.  My favorites are maple, birch, and apple.  Soak the wood for about two hours before starting the fire.

Make 2 piles of charcoal on either side of the kettle, seperated by about 4 to 5 inches.  While the charcoal is getting hot, bring the thawed bird up to room temperature in hot (about 110 degrees F.) water.  REmove and dry inside and out.  Rub with cooking oil and salt the skin.  Rub the inside with salt and place several stems of fresh basil in the cavity, along with two medium, raw-sliced onions. 

When the fire is hot, place a drip pan between the chacoal piles.  I like to use ready made disposible aluminum loaf pans for my drip pans, or fold aluminum foil into a water-tight pan.  Place several sticks of wood on the charcoal piles.  Place the cooking grate on top.  Truss the bird to pull the wings agains the breast and place the turkey over the drip pan.  Cover the barbecue.  Adjust both the bottom and top vent to the half open position and cook for 12 minutes per pound.  Better yet, use a meat thermometer and bring the meat to an internal temp of 150 degrees with the thermometer tip inserted into the area where thigh joint is, but not touching the bone.  Every twenty minutes, check the fire to make sure there are sufficient coals, and add more charcoal and wood as needed.  Baste with a bit of huney and butter to add flavor to the skin.

You have to cover the thermometer face with aluminum foil to prevent the smoke from darkening the glass, rendering the tool useless.  REmove the aluminum to check the temp and replace it before covering the barbecue.

This technique and its results have been requested for weddings, for pot-lucks at work (with my fellow employees purchasing the food and charcoal), and at my church.  It produces a great smoky flavor, but is tempered by the honey.  The spices and onion help flavor the whole dish, but mildly.  

A twenty pound turkey cooks at about 1 to twelve minutes per pound with this method, which is substantially faster than in the oven.  But be prepared.  If your birds come out as good as do mine, you may be asked to preapare many turkeys.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## crewsk (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks Goodweed! I am hoping that everyone likes it enough to want me to make more!  

I found several resources on the internet yesterday & plan on following the directions I have been given here as well as a few of the other ones I have found. Everything looks to be about the same with very few diffrences. Here are the links to the ones that I plan on following. If anyone looks at them & sees anything they would do diffrently, please let me know.

http://www.whatscookingamerica.net/Poultry/smokedbuzzard.htm (I don't think I will use the paste that is mentioned here this time.)

http://www.eatturkey.com/consumer/smoking.htm

http://www.eaglequest.com/~bbq/faq2/10-7.html (scroll down to [Can you tell me how to best smoke a whole turkey?])


----------



## Raine (Nov 10, 2004)

crewsk, based on our experience of smoking turkeys for many years.

first link...1. doesn't tell you what temp to cook at.
2. 14-16 hours to smoke a turkey is way too long!  Hell you don't even need to cook butts that long.

second link...too high a temp.  we strive for 225° to 250°.

3rd link... Danny Goulden is a very successful cook.  Although we would disagree with the pop up timers.   We have used them for years and never had one to fail, and never poped before the turkey was done. You can double check the pop-up timer with turkey handshake.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 10, 2004)

Rainee said:
			
		

> crewsk, based on our experience of smoking turkeys for many years.
> 
> first link...1. doesn't tell you what temp to cook at.
> 2. 14-16 hours to smoke a turkey is way too long!  heck you don't even need to cook butts that long.
> ...



Thanks Raniee, that's exactly what I needed!


----------



## Raine (Nov 10, 2004)

crewsk, we'll be competing in Union SC this weekend. If you get a chance to make it, come on by and say hi, sample some BBQ.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 10, 2004)

I wish I could Rainee! Hubby is going out of town Saturday & the kids & I are helping to put together shoe box gifts for United Christian Ministries Sat & Sun. I was crossing my fingers for a relaxing weekend with nothing much to do but it looks like I had my fingers crossed a little too tightly this time.


----------



## Raine (Nov 10, 2004)

Too bad, as the cookoff is usually over early afternoon.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Nov 12, 2004)

turkey on a weber grill is the best and has a great smokie taste too. It comes out so moist and tender. Seems to cook faster then in the oven. I usually just set the turkey, if a sm one in a cake pan and let it cook away. Basting will give you a geat looking turkey.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Nov 12, 2004)

Now, when it comes to smoking a turkey, I only have one question...

Where are you finding big enough rolling papers??   

John


----------



## crewsk (Nov 12, 2004)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Now, when it comes to smoking a turkey, I only have one question...
> 
> Where are you finding big enough rolling papers??
> 
> John



Ya know ronjohn, I was talking to my mom about this the other night & she asked me how I was going to fit the turkey into a pipe. Well, hubby's comeback was great, he said that's what the hole in the end of the turkey is for then he puffed up his cheeks & cupped his hands around his mouth & blew. I guess I'll have to stick a whole bunch of rolling papers together & make one giant rolling paper!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 22, 2004)

Hubby & I smoked a chicken Saturday to get the feel of the whole smoking thing before we do the turkey. It turned out fantastic!! We acctually had neighbors stopping by wanting to know what smelled so good! I can't wait to do the turkey now! Thank you all so much for your help & info, I really appriciate it! I hope you all have a wonderful & blessed Thanksgiving!


----------



## Otter (Nov 22, 2004)

crewsk, if you mil wasn't crazy about you before, this could be the straw that broke the camel's back!   Seriously, maybe I'm a wussie, but I would never cook something I had never done before for a large group. I go with the tried and true foolproof stuff - there's enough stress even with that. Oops, just saw your most recent post (trial run with the chicken), sounds like you have it under control. Enjoy.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 22, 2004)

My mil can...nevermind!! This will only be the 2nd turkey I have ever cooked!!   I do things better when I'm stressed. At least I'm baking a ham too. So, we will have something to fall back on. Oh, on top of everything, my guest list just got bigger! It has gone from 14 people to 20! I have a lot of cooking to do but I am really looking forward to it!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 22, 2004)

Crewsk, you're going to do a spectacular job and enjoy every single word of the well-deserved praise coming your way in three short days!!!

And after cooking for 20, I'll be willing to bet that you sleep well Thanksgiving Night, L-Tryptophans or not!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Audeo! I'll need all the sleep I can get after all this!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 22, 2004)

Buy some extra rolls, crewsk.  Also, make sure you have plenty of ice and toilet paper and you are bound to have a great time on Thursday.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 22, 2004)

Mudbug, I have 4 packs of yeast rolls in the freezer right now & plan to get more. Luckly, I have until Saturday for this grand event because my BIL is a preacher & he & his family can't get in town before then(I'm thankful I have 2 extra days to prepare). My parents are bringing 2 ice chests full of ice so the is taken care of too. I always have planty of TP on hand!  Right now though, I'm floatin' high on pain & paint thinner fumes! Hubby decided to do some touch up painting tonight. I'm sittin' here with the window wide open & the fan on high.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 29, 2004)

I jsut wanted to tell everyone thank you once again!! I wound up smoking 2 turkies & both were fabulous!! I brined them both for 8 hours(one in salt & brown sugar, the other in salt, brown sugar, galic, onion, & thyme). The one that was brined in in the thyme & all was my favorite. It just really complitented the smokey flavor.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 29, 2004)

Crewsk;  There was never any doubt.  I knew you would experience success.  You have the desire, and the intelligence to ask questions, and the knack for creating good things.  How could you fail.  Now go tell your husband you deserve a good foot massage or something.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## crewsk (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks Goodweed! I was able to relax a little too much after most of the in-laws left Saturday & I have paid dearly for it both yesterday & today. I got a 3 hour nap today & that revived me a lot. I plan on sweet talking hubby into a foot massage later though.


----------

